# Central Indiana Drifters



## CheckMyBrain (Jul 15, 2011)

We are trying to get a group of RC drifters together to get something going. I think there are about 6 of us right now around Indianapolis. We are all pretty much new to drifter except maybe one or two of us. We don't really have a dedicated place to drift either. Mostly will be parking lots or wherever we find a place. I am just trying to get something around here going on so I don't have to drive almost all the way to Chicago just to drift. Here's a couple pics of my drifter.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

There are several guys who race onroad at Indy RC Raceway who also like to drift. We race onroad on Fridays from 7pm - 11+pm. Track opens up for practice well before 5pm. I'd suggest coming out and at least meeting a few people - Houston Thomas, Kyle Black, and a few other racers will throw their drift cars on the track during practice/after racing on Fridays.

Here is a link on Hobbytalk for the Indy RC Raceway thread - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=335994

The track is located a few miles south of 465 on Emerson (SE corner of 465) - http://www.indyrcraceway.com/

They also stock Tamiya TT-01 parts, which many people use for drifting.

----------

A good place to find info about R/C facilities/clubs in the Central Indiana area is to check out http://www.indyhobbies.com/. Scott Black runs that website and is a local r/c enthusiast. If you get a club running, Scott will be glad to include it on his website. 

Hope this info helps.


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

Drifting!!! Now we're talking!!!! I miss doing that!!! I miss the days when Houston & I would battle it to the end!!

The Ole Cougar is still ready to go!!!


----------



## CheckMyBrain (Jul 15, 2011)

I raced TT01 and mini cooper on fridays when they first started the TT01 class. Did it for few months. I really miss it. Mondays were the on road practice days then and was a great time to drift. unfortunately they did away with on road practice on Mondays. Which is actually why I quit racing. It was the only time I got to practice after they changed my hours at work. I can barely get there in time on Friday to race which means no practice. I stopped in a few weeks ago and didnt recognize anyone there from the few months I raced. I know who Houston is. He got his drift car out one night and thats what made me want to get into it. I still have a TT01 that could be easily made legal to race again should their schedule ever change. The car in the pics above I posted is a TT01 too. Well sorta. Nothing on it is Tamiya though. Its a complete Eagle TT01 drift chassis. Motor moved up front, 55 degree steering, counter steer, locked rear and one way. Its a little to much for a rookie but I will figure it out, even if I have to drive all the Chicago to run with the Midwest group. It would be awesome if we could some more people in the area interested in it. We have a club but it was started in the winter and some people lost interest because we had no place to drift. I am hoping the weather turning wakes them back up. "Zero traction" we have a small group on facebook under the same name. If anyone interested would post up on there it may wake some of these guys up.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I still have my Hpi E10 drift car that my wife bought me last year. I haven't had it out at all. I'm game. I think I will bring it with me this Friday.


----------



## CheckMyBrain (Jul 15, 2011)

When I raced they used to shut things down right after racing was over. How late do they stay open after the races are over?


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

They usually start cleaning up right after racing is over. I know a couple guy's jump out there right after the the last race and play for at least an hour.


----------



## CheckMyBrain (Jul 15, 2011)

I might bring my drifter up there Friday night then. watch a little racing and get a little slide time in afterwards.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I know Kyle usually has his, but he won't be there this week.


----------



## westtex26 (Apr 30, 2013)

Any thing new with the Indy Drifting?


----------



## flag172 (Dec 29, 2005)

could some body POST some set-ups on drifting» Ex: Diff» shock's Spring» motors etc.etc. and will any car do drifting...
thanks
Danny


----------

